# GENESIS p-15 yahoo japan



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

if your pockets are deep

¢£¥ì¥¢¥¢¥ó¥×¡ª GENESIS p-15 Á´À¤³¦100Âæ¸ÂÄê¡¡ºß¸Ë1Âæ¢£ - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó

650000 yens about $7.7k + shipping and other fees..


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

What a deal!  beautiful looking amp though


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that really is a beautiful looking amp! Is it hand signed by someone?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

circa40 said:


> Wow that really is a beautiful looking amp! Is it hand signed by someone?


Signed by Gordon Taylor - the main man at Genesis.

It says something like he's only signed 2 of these amps or something - not sure.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Man those are the crappiest pics I've ever seen. Ain't Japan suppost to have better technology than us? It looks like the guy took those pics with a .5mp camera.

Nice amp though.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone looking for one of these should check out talkaudio.uk. They turn up a lot cheaper over there. These retailed for about £4000 = $6200.00 when new.

The first run of amps had a trouble prone batch of Russian tubes. Expect to have to change those out, so shop accordingly on price. Looks like the serial number on the Yahoo amp is #27, so it probably falls in the first run.


----------

